# OSIR - Mk2 Side Skirts, advice before purchase



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been looking to purchase new side skirts for my non s line model just to give it that meaner look similar to the RS but without a huge price tag. Now I have had a look at TTSHOP and this is where I have found these:

http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... uct=202453

They look great from the picture and will just need spraying done.

I have also seen the standard TTS side skirts for just another £40 more:

http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... uct=202156

The TTS style was originally what I was looking for in the first place but found the OSIR ones and I seem to think they are a little more aggressive looking which I like. What do you people think? What could be the complications in getting these instead of the other ones? Could these TTS skirts NOT fit my car? As is doesn't mention this :/ mines a 2007 tfsi. 
And finally, Are the TTS skirts genuine OEM?

The reason for changing these is because I just want it to look more like the sline from the side. Any advice about purchasing from TTSHOP as well, including the listed items would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The tts skirts are oem but are dearer at the TT shop than the main dealer !!!

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

My opinion, purely on the look of the two: The OSIR ones do not seem to fit the car that well. The back part where the line suddenly shoots up does not line-up with the design line on the fender... so it messes the clean design of the TT. Others will have different opinions of course... but since you asked, that is mine. :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Visually the Osir ones look a little 'stuck on' ...I'd be more inclined to get the TTS skirts.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

personally I would search ebay for a used set of the TTS side skirts and have them sprayed to match your car

Osir parts can be hit and miss...my carbon spoiler is a perfect fit but others have had issues with front lips / skirts


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Used ones are 99% of the time advertised more expensive than brand new ones

The dealer is the cheapest place

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey guys

Thanks so much for your responses to this as it seriously does help. I have decided to go for the OEM TTS side skirts.

I am surprised you say these are dearer from TTSHOP than the dealer as normally I just assume it's always OTT prices at the dealer. I will have to give them a ring then and find out exactly how much they are. Then arrange for a spray job done elsewhere.

The end goal is to upgrade the side and front bumper to a more newer modern look, fading away from the 2007 era and hopefully upgrade the lights to the oem LED's! It will take time but it will be so worth it... some say just sell and buy a TTS but I've done too much to this car already and created a bond with it for the last 2 and a bit years.
Then lastly was thinking of wrapping it professionally to make it really stand out but that's just fantasy atm.

Cheers guys!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've done all of the above to mine, skirts, tts bumper, rs grill, bi xenons with led drls

Cheapest places :

Skirts: dealer

Bumper: eBay

Rs grill: Xenonz uk

Fog grills: dealer

Headlights: eBay

Ballasts: German eBay

Bulbs: online

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Is there a guide to sideskirt removal? I think one of the clips holding mine in place under the door has broken and so would like to check/replace


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Not as useful as some words and pics from someone who's done the job, (hint) 

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332543


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

brittan said:


> Not as useful as some words and pics from someone who's done the job, (hint)
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332543


Rettro ..... mind making a video pretty please?


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> I've done all of the above to mine, skirts, tts bumper, rs grill, bi xenons with led drls
> 
> Cheapest places :
> 
> ...


How did you go about the headlights? I assume you went ahead with the coding to get the LED's to work? But isn't there more than that? I know a business that supply the headlights from new and does the change over but they want £1300 for it all.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

rajanm1 said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Not as useful as some words and pics from someone who's done the job, (hint)
> ...


Video of what mate ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > I've done all of the above to mine, skirts, tts bumper, rs grill, bi xenons with led drls
> ...


Hazzydayz ???? Lmfao 
RIP OFF MERCHANTS

Obviously you need to source the headlights, ballasts and bulbs 
Then you need a loom adapter ( about £30 ) if your converting from halogens

Yes then you need coding

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > ReTTro fit said:
> ...


That's the ones, too pricey in my opinion and yes I'm coming from Halogens and I already have the HID kit. So if I was to source the headlights, would you be able to direct me to where I could purchase the correct Loom adapter mate? I'll have to fish for someone with the coding experience  Thank you.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate no problem

The Coding is easy mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes mate no problem
> 
> The Coding is easy mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Thanks Rettro, I'll let you know when the times comes  Cheers!


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> rajanm1 said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


video of side skirt removal please


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Mine are already fitted mate

The upper 4 clips break 
Double sided adhesive tape is needed

I don't fancy removing them to fit them again lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ah dam, thinks that's what might have happened to mine from previous owner. Why not replace the clips rather than sticky tape?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The clips are pennies mate

8j0853909A










On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> The clips are pennies mate
> 
> 8j0853909A
> 
> ...


J
Howcomes you used double sided tape rather than replace the clips then? Confused lol


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

These the ones Rettro ?

https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/acce ... 00716859AX

Description sounds about right? 
Cheers.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

rajanm1 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > The clips are pennies mate
> ...


You have to use both mate 
The White clips in the picture are on the sides

There's about 8 pop clips underneath

The double sided foam tape is on the bottom of the door sill trim along with clips

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> These the ones Rettro ?
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/acce ... 00716859AX
> 
> ...


No mate, there the Audi-sport skirts not the oem tts skirts

Part number for tts skirts 
8JO 853 855 B GRU (Left)
8JO 853 856 B GRU (Right)

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Richings said:


> These the ones Rettro ?
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/acce ... 00716859AX
> 
> ...


Seriously mate, since you are gonna have them sprayed anyway, you should have a look on eBay. Genuine skirts are going for almost nothing. I'm sure you can snatch both for around 100 Pounds (sorry, I don't have the symbol on my keyboard  ).


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

He's after the tts skirts workz, which fetch as much as new ones from the dealer

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry, you're right! I thought they were found on the cheap... but I see they are all slightly damaged at those prices.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Rettro for the part numbers ,very much appreciated!

Yeah all I can find on eBay are the non s line skirts and they have all been used and slightly damaged. Didn't want to take that risk, so I think I'll go straight to dealer this time. Then plan the rest similar to how you did it Rettro.

Cheers!


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Ive tweaked my 57 plate V6 a fair amount. All are driveways mods you are suggesting.

Bumper cost me £500 all in for everything. Headlights were £250 and i coded myself. Retro-fit helped me with some coding issues but now all is good.

I have the TTS front and facelift grilles and audisport sides. Also have an audisport rear with Milltek.

When we got it...



















And now (now have the TTS grill like last pic)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I bet the V6 and miltek combo make a great noise Chaz :wink:


----------



## HubertK (Mar 30, 2015)

I've seen couple rs skirts on ebay in the past for about £100-150, I would just wait for one to pop up.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a genuine RS grill up for grabs if anyone fancies one


----------



## HubertK (Mar 30, 2015)

bhavin85 said:


> I have a genuine RS grill up for grabs if anyone fancies one


How much posted in mainland, uk.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

HubertK said:


> bhavin85 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a genuine RS grill up for grabs if anyone fancies one
> ...


pm'd


----------

